
Video from 100 years ago shows a car with parking assist technology - IvanSologub
Not all modern visionaries look to the past. But in vain: in the past, you can draw a lot of interesting solutions.<p>I think that this is a great opportunity to create a vintage series of cars.<p>What do you think of it?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;el-5IYMevyM
======
ksaj
Back in the 90's I saw someone had tried to build a car project like that.
Ironically I commented that the idea seemed so very 70's (when there was a DIY
for just about anything imaginable). Seems it's a whole lot older than I
expected.

About vintage series cars, I honestly thought the PT Cruiser was going to go
in that direction. They had that mobster-lite look to them.

------
billconan
That’s brilliant and useful!

